

Startups and Libertarian Populism - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2010/09/startups-libertarian-populism/

======
lsc
eh, one thing I find interesting is the divide between the funded and the
bootstrappers. I mean, if you are building a company to sell, you will pay
capital gains taxes, and thus like things like Obama's proposed capital gains
tax break. If you are building a company to run, then the very concept of
charging a different tax rate for income and for capital gains seems unfair,
because you've got to pay full-on income tax on any money you take out without
selling out.

